# Internet disconnects when phone it picked up and sometimes for no reason at all.



## Howard2 (Jul 18, 2007)

I have Bellsouth DSL and in the first weeks of service this has not happened. As the title suggests the internet disconnects when the phone is picked up and at times for no reason at all. When this happens the internet light on my westell modem turns off.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This is either the filters not being installed correctly, or sub-standard phone wiring. Filters should be on everything BUT the modem. If they're installed correctly, this is my fix for interior wiring and DSL.

Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco service entrance. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter. All of the DSL analog side wiring should be CAT3 or better twisted pair from the telco service entrance to the DSL/ADSL modem. You can use one of the twisted pairs in CAT5 cable if you have that on hand.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.


----------



## Howard2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you for the reply. I found a phone that didn't have a phone filter, hooked it up, and it works fine now.

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's another solution. :grin:


----------

